# A good start to travel photography?



## TheBromad (Oct 28, 2015)

I know that a good obvious start would be to travel but how do you go about being published in Magazines and things of that nature? Along the lines of photography jobs in general, what sort of jobs can be obtained with a photography talent other than making money for yourself? Just so I have a general idea of what potential hirers look for in a portfolio.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2015)

Most travel photographers travel at their own expense and hope to recoup back the cost


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2015)

TheBromad said:


> ..., what sort of jobs can be obtained with a photography talent other than making money for yourself?


 Making money is the real talent.  Do you know what the difference between a professional photographer and a large pizza is?  The large pizza can feed a family!

If you have aspirations of being paid to travel and photograph exotic locations, all I can say is, "Good luck!"  You (seriously) have a better chance of winning the lottery or being struck by lightening.  Most travel photography these days is either stock, shot with someone's iPhone, or done on spec.  Unless you are the 'one-in-a-million' photographer, there's very little opportunity to make money in photography outside of retail & commercial work.  Most of the few people who are making money in photojournalism are also reporting as well, so maybe consider throwing a journalism degree into the tickle-trunk before getting too carried away.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 29, 2015)

Research, research and more research. Pick publications that are in your field of interest, and study, STUDY!!, the photos and the photo sets in those publications (print or net).
Take photos that you feel would fit and submit them to the publication.
It's the same process if you're a writer.
Understand there are probably 500 people doing exactly the same thing so you have to be better at providing what that pub wants.
If you're an "ARTIST" and taking photos your way then take a different path.


----------



## TheBromad (Oct 29, 2015)

tirediron said:


> TheBromad said:
> 
> 
> > ..., what sort of jobs can be obtained with a photography talent other than making money for yourself?
> ...


Do you have suggestions to other fields that hire photographers? I just want need a goal to work towards and can't figure it out lol


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2015)

TheBromad said:


> ...Do you have suggestions to other fields that hire photographers? I just want need a goal to work towards and can't figure it out lol


 Like I said the only two fields where you stand any more than a snowball's chance are (1) Retail (family portraiture, headshots, etc; and (2) Commercial (advertising, fashion, etc).  All of the big "money makers" such as stock andPJ are pretty much gone.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2015)

TheBromad said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > TheBromad said:
> ...


If I were you I would look into another industry,  I'm in construction  and at the moment you can make big money if you know what you are doing


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> *Understand there are probably 500 people doing exactly the same thing* so you have to be better at providing what that pub wants.
> If you're an "ARTIST" and taking photos your way then take a different path.



This is* so *wrong, there are probably *5000* or even *50,000 *who are doing the exact same thing.


----------



## TheBromad (Oct 29, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > *Understand there are probably 500 people doing exactly the same thing* so you have to be better at providing what that pub wants.
> ...


So then it looks like I have some work to do. If people stopped trying because someone told them that what they're trying to accomplish is too hard, well then I guess the world would be a pretty shitty place lol


----------



## gsgary (Oct 30, 2015)

TheBromad said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > dennybeall said:
> ...


With digital photography is getting easier so everyone thinks they can buy a camera and make money, stick round till Christmas and see how many threads we get about starting a photography business


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd like to quote someone I know well and respect a great deal for his intelligence and common sense:



The_Traveler said:


> Yes, but that really isn't the point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The_Traveler said:


> But on your issue, getting into any business, there are certain questions you must ask - or expect to fail
> 
> is there a market?
> Is the market stagnant or growing and is it underserved in a way that would benefit new businesses?
> ...




................................................................................................................................


The_Traveler said:


> The availability of cheap but smart cameras and lenses and the virtual total lack of controls in the trade means that there is no barrier to entry.
> Someone who buys/gets a camera now, hoping to be in business, is looking to develop both skills and a customer base in the face of enormous competition from equal or more skilled people.
> That kind of thing may be OK for someone who doesn't look at this as a prime means of support but more of a part-time job that buys some equipment.





The_Traveler said:


> If that's the way you want to spend your off hours, struggling for bucks in the face of increasing cheaper competition, go for it.
> But recognize the situation.



I have travelled a good deal and write about it for myself.
I looked into writing for publications and could never get anything placed - for money.
A few small publications were interested in getting stuff 'for the exposure' but most of the time publishers wanted specific work and they wanted to work with people that they knew.


----------



## TheBromad (Oct 30, 2015)

gsgary said:


> TheBromad said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...





The_Traveler said:


> I'd like to quote someone I know well and respect a great deal for his intelligence and common sense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So networking and getting yourself out there would be a good start?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 30, 2015)

Learning how to take really terrific pictures no matter what the situation is first.
In a tough market, you may get one look and if your pictures and text aren't terrific, you are dead.
In Feb. I met a French publisher who had contracted for a book with this photographer who had been back to upper Myanmar eight times to get enough good pictures to illustrate the book.
The photographer travelled with lots of gear and his stuff was pretty damn good, imo.
In terms of quality better than mine no doubt.

Even Nat Geo photographers are making most of their income from courses and tours.


----------

